# By Demand [April 2011]



## echoplxx (Mar 1, 2011)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*--only for DVD content--*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list..*
*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download *HD Trailers* - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:* librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* archive.org
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month*_

*Hey guys how's it going? So.. people are demanding for loads of apps and tutorials but what about Games?? Post more demands for full games and game demos !!*


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 1, 2011)

plz give us fast track to visual studio 2010.

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------

if possible give some vb net software


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 2, 2011)

Please Add These Movies

1)In Guantanamo

2)2men, 1war, 33 years on...


----------



## aby geek (Mar 2, 2011)

review of zebronics xclio gaming chassis and geforce 560 ti and 550 ti.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

Crysis 2 demo.
Please give it. Give demo which also has single player.

I'd like to request iTunes, the latest version.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 4, 2011)

vedio review of thermaltek level 10 gaming chassis on the dvd


----------



## KD_The_Nomad_Soul (Mar 4, 2011)

crysis 2 singleplayer demo

nvidia latest driver 64-bit


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 5, 2011)

Please provide *Webinars* of 2009 & 2010 ( January - December) in your DVDs. 

If 2009 & 2010 is asking a lot, then please provide 2010 webinars.

Please.


----------



## TeckKy (Mar 5, 2011)

Symbianlover said:


> plz give us fast track to visual studio 2010.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------
> 
> if possible give some vb net software



Ya, I need too

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------

Please include Windows7 32bit SP1 + iPad 2 review Exspecially : Apple Special Event, March 2011 iPad 2 Launch Keynote video
Add Even Microsoft Office 2010 Professional : My father want to try


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2011)

> Please include Windows7 SP1



+1 from my side too.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 7, 2011)

please provide linux mint kde for amd_64 architecture (amd 64-bit) on the dvd and please also provide a fast track to c++ (using g++ as the compiler).

---------- Post added 07-03-2011 at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was 06-03-2011 at 07:06 PM ----------

please also provide boss linux latest version for amd_64 architecture (if possible) on the dvd.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 7, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> please provide linux mint kde for amd_64 architecture (amd 64-bit) on the dvd and please also provide a fast track to c++ (using g++ as the compiler).



fast track to C++ has been given few months ago. there's not much difference in the c++ code when you use g++ as compiler...


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 7, 2011)

^^which month has c++ fasttrack?


----------



## nims11 (Mar 8, 2011)

^^
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/qna-read-only/117887-fasttrack-c-softcopy.html


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ thanks a lot man.


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 10, 2011)

nims11 said:


> ^^
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/qna-read-only/117887-fasttrack-c-softcopy.html



I agree with u. A FAST TRACK TO C ++ IS A GOOD IDEA.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 10, 2011)

crack the code III please


----------



## TeckKy (Mar 13, 2011)

*Windows Live Essentials 2011*

Windows Live Essentials 2011


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Windows Live Essentials 2011*



TeckKy said:


> Windows Live Essentials 2011



good choice man.
Very usefull software


----------



## bhupendra (Mar 16, 2011)

+1 for webinars


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 17, 2011)

Samsung Kies New Version
Windows 7 SP1
Internet Explorer 9 
Firefox 4 RC
Sample Papers-AIEEE

+1 for soft copy of C++ fast track and keep on providing video lectures.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 17, 2011)

win 7 sp1..........


----------



## Nakul (Mar 18, 2011)

Symbianlover said:


> I agree with u. A FAST TRACK TO C ++ IS A GOOD IDEA.



Now that would be a really great idea. Fast track on C++. But pls try not to fill it up with the bare minimum like "hello world" and try to include object oriented programming


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 18, 2011)

insaneYLN said:


> Please provide *Webinars* of 2009 & 2010 ( January - December) in your DVDs.
> 
> If 2009 & 2010 is asking a lot, then please provide 2010 webinars.
> 
> Please.



+1. Please!



Nakul said:


> Now that would be a really great idea. Fast track on C++. But pls try not to fill it up with the bare minimum like "hello world" and try to include object oriented programming



But there are some people like me who need at least some intro to OOP, let alone hello world (you can omit that).



aby geek said:


> crack the code III please


+1 to CTC III!


----------



## LegendKiller (Mar 21, 2011)

Would definetly like to see
1.Win7 Sp1
2.Opensuse 11.4


----------



## Sonicbom (Mar 22, 2011)

"can you guy's include"

 1.> tutorial on windows automated toolkit
and how to integrate sp1 into windows 7 image also the setup of toolkit itself . It would be great to learn this thing like.
2.>Some video's on tech show  displaying newest gadgets etc I don't remember its name though 
3.>a bunch of windows 7 theme's not the one's listed on microsoft's website lol
4.>latest version of image editors
5.>Rock music Only from Indian and pakistani artists 

"Please please please . . . "


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 23, 2011)

Some video lectures from MIT OCW would be great. Similarly  now Harvard has also made an "Open Learning Initiative". If you are compiling video lectures - please compile the whole course rather than a few videos.

Open learning initiative


----------



## chris (Mar 25, 2011)

BattleForge 

EA BattleForge

This is already provided ?


----------

